# Ping two colored (or solid colored) golf balls



## mikbergs45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ping two colored (or solid colored) golf balls! Anyone still have any?!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Assistant Pro at my course has one on one of those racks you hang on a wall and put logo balls on. I don't think they are easy to come by. Sometimes I'll mindlessly check ebay, but I've never found any available there either.

If you find any, let me know. I play Pings and would love to find one myself.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Collection of rare ping and Nike golf balls | eBay

Dennis, if you're really keen on the Ping balls, the above link is for some on Ebay.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's weird. After answering mikbergs45's post this morning, I went to ebay thinking I hadn't checked in a while and I got no responses.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I've got a yellow and orange, and a white and yellow. I think they came with an old golf bag when I picked up the game again.


----------

